# Miui For The Dx2



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

so...i'm a mighty long way from home......ya see i'm from the OG DX times....and i was just wondering why it's so barren....
i must ask....does anyone really want MIUI? i would....i really would....that's why i say we start a donation run and have developers build MIUI for the DX2 and donate it to them....idk just food for thought....i really really really miss MIUI.....PLEASE DEVS! GIVE US MIUI! AHHHHHH


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

No matter how much you beg it wont happen without 2nd init or an unlocked bootloader. If there is 2nd init then I could easilly port it if someone would loan/give me an x2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> No matter how much you beg it wont happen without 2nd init or an unlocked bootloader. If there is 2nd init then I could easilly port it if someone would loan/give me an x2


X2 has 2nd-init. Reference the "other" forum.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Miui won't happen until cm7, and cm7 is in the works, this is a game that requires a lot of patience, if you can't wait jump ship to another phone like the d3 or the bionic


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> X2 has 2nd-init. Reference the "other" forum.


So if one of you gets me an x2 I can port it over. Otherwise your gonna have to wait for an miui dev who has an x2 lol


----------



## 03civicdx (Oct 24, 2011)

I also really miss my MIUI.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Miui won't happen until cm7, and cm7 is in the works, this is a game that requires a lot of patience, if you can't wait jump ship to another phone like the d3 or the bionic


Yea I know....just alot of people have a really grim look on to weather or not the dx2 os still getting cm7....might I ask who is working on cm7 for the dx2? Its cvpcs right? Hnmmmm


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> So if one of you gets me an x2 I can port it over. Otherwise your gonna have to wait for an miui dev who has an x2 lol


Wish I could get you one....which device do you develop for?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

haxatak said:


> Wish I could get you one....which device do you develop for?


3 to be exact. The droid 2, Droid 2 Global and I just took over MIUI on the X. Also got us to be the first with ICS on a droid (d2g)


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> 3 to be exact. The droid 2, Droid 2 Global and I just took over MIUI on the X. Also got us to be the first with ICS on a droid (d2g)


It'd be pretty cool if you got an x2 so we could get miui

Liberated X2


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> 3 to be exact. The droid 2, Droid 2 Global and I just took over MIUI on the X. Also got us to be the first with ICS on a droid (d2g)


U should consider deving for the d3 too


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

what if we pool togeather a donate thread in his name and get him enough money to buy a dx2 on swappa?


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

haxatak said:


> what if we pool togeather a donate thread in his name and get him enough money to buy a dx2 on swappa?


I could drop about 10 or 20 for him.

Besides the hardware in the x2 is a lot like the Atrix so if they get cm7 on it then it should be doable for the x2.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

neowiz73 said:


> I could drop about 10 or 20 for him.
> 
> Besides the hardware in the x2 is a lot like the Atrix so if they get cm7 on it then it should be doable for the x2.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Atrix haz cm7, cvpcs and naven are working on cm74dx2...


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Atrix haz cm7, cvpcs and naven are working on cm74dx2...


Omg. Yea Im just sad because Droid x had so many options. I mean I like eclipse and other roms but idk its sorta bittersweet seeing as how I have an "upgraded" phone but no roms to really customize it the way id like. I guess nothing to do but sit and wait...is there any eta? Or is it a "it'll be ready when its ready" sorta thing?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Well if you guys get me any device I will dev for it. I love porting shit. But yeah if you guys wanna get a donate thread going feel free. I would love to work on the x2, d3 or any phone really. I just have a lot of experience with the moto devices and that would obviously help you guys the most =)


----------



## Eviltim (Nov 8, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Well if you guys get me any device I will dev for it. I love porting shit. But yeah if you guys wanna get a donate thread going feel free. I would love to work on the x2, d3 or any phone really. I just have a lot of experience with the moto devices and that would obviously help you guys the most =)


If you post this on the "other" forum I bet you'll have one in a few weeks


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

What other forum, xda...droid forums...droidxforums? I need to know lol


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

EricErK said:


> What other forum, xda...droid forums...droidxforums? I need to know lol


I'm pretty sure he's talking about XDA x2 forums are more bigger over there


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I am the current maintainer for the Droid X, 2 and D2G versions of MIUI and I had calls to work on the x2. I would be happy to get MIUI working for you guys but first I would need a phone. That is the purpose of this thread. If you would like to help me develop MIUI for the x2 then please donate using my donate link and in the description mark it as x2 MIUI. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

haxatak said:


> Omg. Yea Im just sad because Droid x had so many options. I mean I like eclipse and other roms but idk its sorta bittersweet seeing as how I have an "upgraded" phone but no roms to really customize it the way id like. I guess nothing to do but sit and wait...is there any eta? Or is it a "it'll be ready when its ready" sorta thing?


Its more of a dx2 is the most pointless and hated device ever created, if you can still call vzw and ask for a new number i'd do it, the x2 just doesn't make sense to most devs unless they get it for free, and as for eta's none, don't ask them cuz they'll get mad

Sorry that was mean for the device, but honestly not many dev's like the x2
the whole system has changed from omap to tegra which through them off etc


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> no ones heard from naven in for ever and for cvpcs i haven't seen anything that he's working on cm7 for us
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's talking about XDA x2 forums are more bigger over there


I know i know, they're still working on it


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> I am the current maintainer for the Droid X, 2 and D2G versions of MIUI and I had calls to work on the x2. I would be happy to get MIUI working for you guys but first I would need a phone. That is the purpose of this thread. If you would like to help me develop MIUI for the x2 then please donate using my donate link and in the description mark it as x2 MIUI. Thanks and have a great day!


With out cm7?? Sorry may i ask how?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Borrowing libs from other devices. On the x we build from the Defy.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Borrowing libs from other devices. On the x we build from the Defy.


Devs have tried to build from x and defy, this is build on nvida, the dev's who've had it gave up on it, they're use to omaps, its too different, i wish you luck tho,







, i hope you'd try that for the d3


----------



## ralphwiggum1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think he was giving an example. He will probably use atrix or photon


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ralphwiggum1 said:


> I think he was giving an example. He will probably use atrix or photon


Seriously i hate to be a debbie downer but, if two devs that have been working on this for over a month haven't done it yet, why would you think another dev could do it in less time???


----------



## Eviltim (Nov 8, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Seriously i hate to be a debbie downer but, if two devs that have been working on this for over a month haven't done it yet, why would you think another dev could do it in less time???


Maybe he has more free time? Maybe he actually wants to do it? Perhaps he's really smart? Seriously this is why people don't even want to try. Stop giving reasons why someone, a person you don't even know, can't do something. You're like the guy at the suicide hotline telling people "you're right there's no hope, just kill yourself".


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

Eviltim said:


> Maybe he has more free time? Maybe he actually wants to do it? Perhaps he's really smart? Seriously this is why people don't even want to try. Stop giving reasons why someone, a person you don't even know, can't do something. You're like the guy at the suicide hotline telling people "you're right there's no hope, just kill yourself".


i wouldn't go that far as to say he's that much of a downer but your right about all the circumstances. the atrix has cm7 and if he can use that as the base (as other people have ported atrix roms) then maybe he can port cm7 and build miui off of it. It really isn't outside of the realm of possibillity and come on erickerk stop trying to pull away someone who would like to develop for the dx2 to the d3 your really bringing us all down


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

haxatak said:


> i wouldn't go that far as to say he's that much of a downer but your right about all the circumstances. the atrix has cm7 and if he can use that as the base (as other people have ported atrix roms) then maybe he can port cm7 and build miui off of it. It really isn't outside of the realm of possibillity and come on erickerk stop trying to pull away someone who would like to develop for the dx2 to the d3 your really bringing us all down


I'm not trying to do that I'm just stating that last time the x2 community pitched in they waited 4 months and nothing happend and everyone was upset by all means do it, ill be thrilled if you guys get it


----------



## Eviltim (Nov 8, 2011)

Well now we have 2nd init and dragonzkiller is making a new recovery to fix the scripting. No clue when it will be working but it is in the works


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Eviltim said:


> Well now we have 2nd init and dragonzkiller is making a new recovery to fix the scripting. No clue when it will be working but it is in the works


We've had 2nd init for a while.... With out 2nd init the atrix ports wouldn't of run, the problem with the ports of cm7 is that the two other device who have cm7 with the same chipset have the bootloader unlocked, which make it harder for the devs to get it running on the x2, unless they wanna try a kexec (which is risky)


----------



## Eviltim (Nov 8, 2011)

I meant we didn't have 2nd init when butch said he would make the bamf rom. The guy who said he would try to port miui sounds like an experienced dev, just let him try it dude.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Eviltim said:


> I meant we didn't have 2nd init when butch said he would make the bamf rom. The guy who said he would try to port miui sounds like an experienced dev, just let him try it dude.


i'm sorry for sounding arrogant :/ not my intention, the dev is experienced, the phone just makes it impossible, low key a bunch of devs have been working for many months on this (CM7) There's no miui with out cm7 sorry







, Tho if the dev does have a lot of time... This could be done, all the dev's that have been working on it have had school and work, so this could work, more time = more late nights = more thoughts = more problem solveing = cm7= then miui


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

ok if they have the same chipsets then all you need to do is make an init for CM7. I dont know why your devs have been dragging their feet along. It isnt that hard. Whether its omap or tegra the fact is your running the same os based off linus just with different libs.

Oh and it looks like if I get 80$ donated someone is selling an x2 for me for that much


----------



## Eviltim (Nov 8, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> ok if they have the same chipsets then all you need to do is make an init for CM7. I dont know why your devs have been dragging their feet along. It isnt that hard. Whether its omap or tegra the fact is your running the same os based off linus just with different libs.
> 
> Oh and it looks like if I get 80 donated someone is selling an x2 for me for that much


Dragonzkiller was putting time into cm7 but I think he switched projects to fix our bootstrap. If you get an x2, you should get in touch with dragonzkiller, he's been diving into the phone in what little spare time he has.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> ok if they have the same chipsets then all you need to do is make an init for CM7. I dont know why your devs have been dragging their feet along. It isnt that hard. Whether its omap or tegra the fact is your running the same os based off linus just with different libs.
> 
> Oh and it looks like if I get 80$ donated someone is selling an x2 for me for that much


as soon as i get my paycheck i'll donate a small sum


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Eviltim said:


> Dragonzkiller was putting time into cm7 but I think he switched projects to fix our bootstrap. If you get an x2, you should get in touch with dragonzkiller, he's been diving into the phone in what little spare time he has.


I Can help with that, just msg me and tell me


----------



## Eviltim (Nov 8, 2011)

EricErK said:


> I Can help with that, just msg me and tell me


[email protected]


----------



## Eviltim (Nov 8, 2011)

Rofl I was right, those folks at xda just bought him an x2, only took 4 days


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Just wanted to update everyone who missed it. AtLemacks from over at the "other" forum is supposed to be sending his now spare X2 to aceoyame today.
donations were made to buy it from him and he had a very fair price of 80$ that was met yesterday. Hopefully we will be seeing progress soon on a fresh set of eyes using our 2ndinit will be nice indeed.
thanks aceoyam for taking the time for us


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Not a problem and I look forward to it. I already have ideas. Since the atrix has an unlocked boot loader I am going to decompile their boot.img, drop init in the hijack zip and then install the rom and see how it works. I know how to debug if I run into issues =) I do software scripting at my new job. My old one was simply imaging computers lol


----------



## Xyzodiac (Oct 18, 2011)

Aceoyame, I wish you best of luck! I want this so bad!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Eviltim said:


> [email protected]


Lol i have a quick method xD


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Not a problem and I look forward to it. I already have ideas. Since the atrix has an unlocked boot loader I am going to decompile their boot.img, drop init in the hijack zip and then install the rom and see how it works. I know how to debug if I run into issues =) I do software scripting at my new job. My old one was simply imaging computers lol


If that doesn't work try the Photon!!! Best of luck,seriously!!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

EricErK said:


> If that doesn't work try the Photon!!! Best of luck,seriously!!


Someone should go investigate which phones have the same hardware so I have al ist of devices I can port from =) I would but I have my X2 coming today according to ups =)


----------



## Eviltim (Nov 8, 2011)

Get at nitro, he's the most active rom dev, and can probably help with that hardware list. [email protected]


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i'm only speaking of the unlocked moto ones, But all are LG Optimus 2X, T-Mobile LG G2x, Motorola Atrix 4G, Motorola Droid X2, Motorola Photon, Samsung Galaxy R (model I9103), Tesla Model S


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I am gonna try the atrix and then the photon and then the optimus 2x for my roms.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I just switched to the droid 3, so sadly i won't get to experience your roms :/, unless you start dev on that!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

You get me a D3 and I sure will. I just finished rooting my x2 and made my first rom for CM 7 ( need to see if it works). DX 2's 2nd init is way different. As a matter of fact I dont even see any way to run an actual init or ueventd. I need to research it a little more.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Well talking to dragonzkiller just now confirmed what I said earlier (on xda). 2nd init is messed up badly (rootzwiki censored what I had originally said there). He is in the process of rewriting it for cwr and that would of course translate to working for us. Lastly he said he got it to boot CM7 2 or 3 times (with varying degrees of success) so things are still going but right now it looks like we need to fix our 2nd init. It only loads an init.rc and nothing else... we need more than an init.rc to load CM7 or any AOSP rom. Changing just the init.rc is only good for porting the blur based roms only (hence why we have some already using it)


----------



## Xyzodiac (Oct 18, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Well talking to dragonzkiller just now confirmed what I said earlier (on xda). 2nd init is messed up badly (rootzwiki censored what I had originally said there). He is in the process of rewriting it for cwr and that would of course translate to working for us. Lastly he said he got it to boot CM7 2 or 3 times (with varying degrees of success) so things are still going but right now it looks like we need to fix our 2nd init. It only loads an init.rc and nothing else... we need more than an init.rc to load CM7 or any AOSP rom. Changing just the init.rc is only good for porting the blur based roms only (hence why we have some already using it)


Thanks for the update man.


----------



## Nickolas (Sep 8, 2011)

Keep it up man, great to see devs putting in work on our bastard phone!


----------

